# Devers Deer Lease



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

Found this on southeast texas .com . Thought someone might like to know. Harry Johson has 22000 acreas lease in devers. its a family club. This isnt a club to ride 4 wheelers it is a year round hunting club. Dont get me wrong you can ride with your family but dont want the country tore up You are allowed 2 mature bucks and we are giving out some doe permits. You are allowed all the hogs you can kill and eat. we have the club broke into several different clubs but the whole club is 22000. We are needing about 50 members to finsh filling the club. We havent shot does for several years and now we see more deer each setting. You can contact me at Harry Johnson (936) 298-2340 cell Phone: (936) 336-0410


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

So it is $450 a gun? rs


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I would hate my parents forever if they had done that to me....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

PS... if anyone is interested in that place, PM Empireboats on here.... hes on it....

I dont think I have heard of any deer being shot on that place...... ever... lol


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you see a deer then you are very lucky. You would have better luck in the national forest.


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

hey Im not a member I just seen the post about this lease on southeast texas.com. I was on this lease back about 25 years ago when Erwin Watson had it and we killed deer off it ever year. I just found the lease and talked to the man Harry Johnson and it seemed like a good deal so thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds alot like this Devers duck lease: You may have to copy and paste it into the address bar.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=185018&highlight=devers+duck+lease


----------



## jlh (Mar 15, 2006)

*lease*

no this is one that is north of Devers it is a deer lease. I dont know much but one good things is it is close to Houston. I figure it is about an hour or so from the East side of Houston. I was told that the deer population is getting betterthat came from a man that is on a lease next too this one


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

2 mature bucks????? tell me how UNLESS this covers 2 counties....WW


----------

